# Altum angels at Dragon King



## tijuanatoad (May 17, 2010)

I was at Dragon King (Steeles close to Pacific Mall) yesterday after the DRAS auction and saw a tank with 30 real altum angels. They were in excellent shape and about 3 inches in body diameter. Lady said they were $99, unfortunately the owner wasn't there to provide more information.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I wonder they are true altum angels since many LFS did not succeed with import due to our water condition. It is not easy to get the true altums to adjust to our water condition.


----------



## tijuanatoad (May 17, 2010)

In the past they have brought in captive bred altums. Which these appear to be due to their good condition. Theses are not peruvian for sure. I am not affiliated with the store, just a hobbyist that likes angels.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

tijuanatoad said:


> In the past they have brought in captive bred altums. Which these appear to be due to their good condition. Theses are not peruvian for sure. I am not affiliated with the store, just a hobbyist that likes angels.


Its does not matter which store is selling it, as hobbyist we want to ensure we are getting the right stuff. There are many species of altums from Peru and surrounding areas. So its hard to say unless exporter and LFS are sure as to the information and reliable.


----------



## slobodan (Jul 16, 2009)

I had about 16 of true Altums that came from Guayana, specifically Rio Inirida.
They do require RO water and partial water change every day, especially at the begining. Mine unfortunately all died as I got them at very bad time(had to move, travel for work etc.) but I'm on lookout to get some more. Point here is, yes can acclimatize them but they require lots of work.
I would love to see pictures of those at Dragon King.. but at $99 it's just rip off.
Those should be around $40..


----------



## tijuanatoad (May 17, 2010)

Loonie, maybe I didn't make myself clear. They are not what some fish stores call "peruvian altums" which are just scalares. These appear to be captive bred altums, therefore, no locality details.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Tijuanatoad....I know what you are saying but still its hard to confirm. I know in the far east, Malaysia and Singapore, they are breeding them, the water condition is different from ours. There is someone by the user name Charlie in Vancouver who is importing them from the far east and exports to all over Canada, I forget his company name. A couple of years back, I saw four large ones at Lucky's, they were baby sitting for someone, that are true altums. You need a deep tank to keep them


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

Here is the link for the video, that I recorded a few days ago at Dragon King. They look very healthy at around 3" (body).

Enjoy


----------

